#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-09
<LoganL> eliasps, Είχες επιχειρήσει παλιότερα να κάνεις login από το γραφικό περιβάλλον ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις το γραφικό περιβάλλον ως υπερχρήστης (root);
<eliasps> LoganL ακόμα υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με το login;
<LoganL> eliasps, oxi alla eixa allaksei ta dikaiomata sto partition se allo litourgiko
<LoganL> nai
<eliasps> Τι είχες κάνει ακριβώς με το partition; Θυμάσαι;
<LoganL> alla twra den eisxioun oi eythmiseis
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> properties
<LoganL> kai eixa allakei to access kai deletes files
<LoganL> se. ... katse na thimithw
<LoganL> aa kolisa
<eliasps> Χμμμ δεν πειράζει, για κάνε αυτά που έγραψα στην απάντηση
<eliasps> Όταν μπορείς.
<LoganL> se access mono'
<LoganL> alla ksanalew den eisxion pia
<LoganL> kai itan sto /home
<LoganL> oxi sto root
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> me to pastebinit
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> Ναι βάλτα εκεί. Ή όπως σε βολεύει, αρκεί να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα
<LoganL> pws alliws
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> :P
<eliasps> Αλλιώς από την κονσόλα startx και θα μπεις σε γραφικό περιβάλλον αν δεν υπάρξει σφάλμα
<LoganL> to ekana
<LoganL> den etrekse
<eliasps> Ποιο; το pastebinit?
<LoganL> startx
<LoganL> ektos kai an kanw kill to lightdm
<LoganL> kai dosw startx
<LoganL> isxuei i lew arloumpes ?:P
<eliasps> Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ακόμα και αν τρέχει ήδη ο lightdm
<eliasps> Για δοκίμασε κάτι άλλο
<eliasps> Εδώ είναι μία τυπική διαδικασία για δημιουργία νέου χρήστη μέσω εντολών
<eliasps> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=28675&p=304228&hilit=adduser#p304228
<eliasps> Αν θες, φτιάξε έναν από την κονσόλα
<eliasps> Κάνε επανεκκίνηση και στην οθόνη εισόδου επέλεξε αυτόν τον χρήστη να συνδεθείς.
<eliasps> Υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;
<LoganL> den eimai se ubuntu twra
<LoganL> tha to kanw avrio to prwi
<LoganL> na kanw prwto auto sto post sou ?
<LoganL> kai meta neo user
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> Ναι.
<eliasps> Γενικά υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να το αντιμετωπίσεις.
<eliasps> διαγραφή του Xauthority πχ.
<eliasps> Αύριο λογικά θα είμαι και εγώ εδώ (irc), οπότε αν με δεις μέσα στείλε μου
<LoganL> ti wra ?
<LoganL> arga nwris
<eliasps> Θα είμαι σπίτι όλη μέρα, οπότε θα είμαι και στο IRC κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> se eyxaristw poli
<eliasps> Κάτσε να επεξεργαστώ την απάντησή μου να τα βάλω όλα μέσα (τι να δοκιμάσεις).
<LoganL> se kalinixtizw elias
<LoganL> tha ta poume avrio
<eliasps> Καλό βράδυ LoganL
<eliasps> Τα λέμε!
<LoganL> ciao!
<LoganL> :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Διαθέσιμο το 18ο τεύχος του Ubuntistas <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/23-05-14/%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AD%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%BF-18%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%8D%CF%87%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-ubuntistas> || Τέλος υποστήριξης για το Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/16-05-14/%CF%84%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%85%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%84%C
<ChIossif_GR> Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2214-2: libxml2 regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2214-2/>
<vasiapapa> καλησπερα σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι ...
<vasiapapa> εχω το sonyvaio an katebaso ta ubuntu mporv apo to cmd na spaso wifi ??
<vasiapapa> yparxi kapoios na moy apanthsh
<vasiapapa> ειναι καποιος μεσα να μου πει ?
<robopal> den exei na kanei me to ubuntu
<robopal> opio linux kai na valeis, apla diavase to guide gia to software pou thes na xrisimopoihseis
<vasiapapa> γενικά γίνετε να κάνω hack  σε wifi με cmd ???
<robopal> diavase sto internet
<vasiapapa> οκ σε ευχαριστώ.
<themhz> Καλησπέρα
<themhz> ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω Ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές για το Incscape ?
<themhz> anyway later brb
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-10
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> kalhmera ChIossif_GR  epishs
<junka> meres
<ChIossif_GR> :-)
<junka> !info #firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<geochr> καλημέρα παίδες
<Christina> Καλησπέρα. Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς να κατεβάζω μουσική από youtube? (ubuntu 14.04-αρχάρια)
<kerato> aman re ena gkomenaki mpike kai hmastan oloi away
<Black_Horseman> kerato exoume kai doulies
<Black_Horseman> paw gia doulia
<Black_Horseman> cu
<Black_Horseman> :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2242-1: dpkg vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2242-1/>
<Junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<Junka> ;_;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-11
<Junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<themhz> Καλησπέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2243-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2243-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Τι θα παρουσιάσει το Ubuntu το νέο έτος [Ubuntu Phone] <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314067#p314067>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2244-1: Libav vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2244-1/>
<Junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
 * Junka explodes
<themhz> !info
<themhz> !info help
<lubotu3> Package help does not exist in trusty
<themhz> !info linux
<lubotu3> Package linux does not exist in trusty
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Τι θα παρουσιάσει το Ubuntu το νέο έτος [Ubuntu Phone] <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314082#p314082>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-12
<hlias1988> geia sas
<hlias1988> einai kapoios edw pou mporei na me bohthisei se kati?
<Junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 30.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.3 (trusty), package size 29196 kB, installed size 75747 kB
<Junka> :DDD
<kerato> e
<Junka> ff30
<kerato> yay
 * Junka ΐ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2245-1: json-c vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2245-1/>
<Junka> Euaki, :O
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με O . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2232-2: OpenSSL regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-13
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<kerato> alo
<Black_Horseman> hey
<vaggelis> Καλησπέρα. Εχω βάλει την 14.4 απο την αρχή και δεν μπορώ να βάλω το ελληνικό μενού
<vaggelis> Υπάρχουν τα ελληνικά εγκατεστημένα κανονικά μέσα, αλλά δεν εμφανίζει ελληνικό μενού
<vaggelis> μια βοήθεια παιδιά...
<vaggelis> Καλησπέρα. Εχω κατεβάσει το plugin του flash player και δεν ανοίγει το farmville 2
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Ubuntu Desktop Next (Unity 8) Images <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314151#p314151>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Desktop Next (Unity 8) Images <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314152#p314152>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Desktop Next (Unity 8) Images <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314153#p314153>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=309235#p309235>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-14
<teotze> paidia na rotiso kati mias kai eimai asxetos apo ubuntu
<teotze> an to egatastiso  , tha exo problima me video games  ????
<teotze> re paidia diabazei kaneis,
<teotze> an balo ta ubuntu , tha exo  problima sta games ???
<kerato> oxi file komple
<kerato> 8a paizeis counterstrike kai lineage
<themhz> καλησπέρα
<themhz> Ξέρει κανεις κανα κολπο να κόβω το dump μιας βάσης σε μικρότερα αρχεία?
<themhz> mysql βάση*
<themhz> η εντολή split -l 5000 mydump.sql mysqldump/dbpart- δεν κάνει δουλειά γιατι χαλάει τις εντολες
<robopal> uparxoun apotelsmata sto google gia search "split mysql dump"
<robopal> exeis luseis gia per table split apo oti vlepw
<robopal> gia des
<robopal> gia paradeigma edw, thelei prosoxi, des kai ta sxolia twn xrhstwn apo katw!!! http://shiplu.mokadd.im/110/splitting-huge-mysql-dump-for-easy-restore/
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-15
<arren> καλημερα
<vani> Καλημερα
<vani> Πριν απο λιγο καιρο εγκατεστησα ubuntu 14 σε δσκο χωρζοντας 3 partition /boot /root και swap  με χρηση της επιλογης  κρυπτογραφησης του διαμορφωτη δισκων κατα την εγκατασταση. Ολα δουλευαν καλα μεχρι που προσφατα δεν μπορ πλον αποκρυτογραφσω τους τομους (ο
<vani> το μηχανημα ειναι netbook
<sicretor_> αυτό το start up disk creator
<sicretor_> πραγματικά δεν δουλεύει καθόλου ε;
<sicretor_> μια έκδοση δεν είδα που να δουλεύει ρολόι
<Junka> douleuei mono gia *buntu
<sicretor_> θέλω να κάνω ένα bootable flash drive του debian 7.5 σε Χfce  να το δοκιμάσω λίγο
<sicretor_> και μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη
<sicretor_> μόνο για ubuntu το έχουν κάνει;
<Junka> nai
<Junka> tsampa pedeuesai
<sicretor_> Junka και ποια είναι η εναλλακτική;
<Junka> dd
<sicretor_> dd?
<Junka> kaneis 'sudo blkid'
<Junka> se terminal
<Junka> k entopizeis to flashaki sou
<sicretor_> πάω να πειραματιστώ λίγο άμα έχω πρόβλημα επανέρχομαι
<Junka> meta 'sudo dd if='edo kaneis copy to iso kai deksi click paste filename' of=/dev/sdX
<Junka> thelei prosoxi omws etsi wste na valeis to flashaki px /dev/sdb
<sicretor_> οκ θενκς!
<Junka> allios mporei na diagrapseis kanena partition apo to ubuntu
<Junka> i allo OS pou exeis
<sicretor_> ναι ναι το έπιασα! πάω να το κάνω
<Junka> enallaktika yparxei kai to unetbootin
<LoganLettuce> kai min valeis to partition tou flashakiou
<LoganLettuce> oxi sdb1
<LoganLettuce> sdb sketo
<LoganLettuce> kalisperes :)
<kerato> unetbootin works for me
<LoganLettuce> kai mena
<kerato> to flasaki tou flasakiou
<kerato> klinetai opws to loutraki, tou loutrakiou
<LoganLettuce> to periergo einai me to aigalew
<LoganLettuce> tou aigalew
<LoganLettuce> :P
<kerato> heh
<Junka> shakirou
<LoganLettuce> twra toda oti eixe vgei o allos :P
<LoganLettuce> argisa
<sicretor> Μια χαρούλα είναι το Xfce σαν παλαιό καλό gnome
<Junka> k stable
<sicretor> με την πορεία που πήρε το Gnome καταλαβαίνω γιατί εκεί στο debian πήραν την απόφαση γι αυτήν την αλλαγή
<LoganL> esu ti xrisimopoieis ?
<sicretor> εγώ με ubuntu 14.04 είμαι και Unity αλλά τώρα είμαι μαι το λάπτοπ της δουλειά και δεν θέλω να το πολυσκαλίζω έλα όμως που πρέπει να πάρω ένα μικρό να το παίρνω για παρουσιάσεις κτλπ πάλι θέμα δουλειά και το θέλω να είναι μέσα όσο πιο ελαφρ
<sicretor> ή γίνετε
<LoganL> nai ama thes elafri einai oti prepei to xfce
<LoganL> kai to mate
<kerato> kerato@optiplex:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<kerato> LXDE
<LoganL> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<LoganL> cinnamon
<kerato> wraio to cinnamon
<LoganL> apo osa exw xrisimopoihsei einai auto pou mou ekatse kalitera
<LoganL> mou aresei i diataksi tou unity kai to exs prosarmwsei antistixa
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
<eliasps> LoganL εδώ;
<LoganL> eliasps, ela ilias
<robopal> hi
<eliasps> LoganL τώρα το είδα. Για το θέμα σου με το login, άμα δεν υπάρξει άλλη πρόταση θα σου πρότεινα ως τελευταία λύση την αλλαγή προσωπικού καταλόγου.
<LoganL> diladi me allagi apo enan fakelo ston allo
<LoganL> px apo ton user ston test
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> Σχεδόν. ουσιαστικά μετονομάζεις τον τωρινό φάκελο σε username.old, φτιάχνεις έναν username και στη συνέχεια μετακινείς τα αρχεία στον νέο, όχι όλα όμως
<eliasps> Ουσιαστικά κάνεις "επανεκκίνηση" του χρήστη
<eliasps> Πχ μπαίνεις ως χρήστης στην κονσόλα και ενεργοποιείς τον λογαριασμό root αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.
<LoganL> pws oxi ola
<LoganL> ti ennoeis ?
<LoganL> na mpenei epeuthias me ton root?
<eliasps> Ο λογαριασμός root δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένος από προεπιλογή στο ubuntu.
<eliasps> τον ενεργοποιείς με
<eliasps> sudo passwd root
<eliasps> και δίνεις κωδικό
<LoganL> aa
<robopal> τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις LoganL;
<LoganL> den mporw na kanw login
<LoganL> exoun kata pasa pithanotia piraxtei
<LoganL> ta dikaiomata
<eliasps> αρχικά κωδικό του χρήστη για το sudo και στην συνέχεια δημιουργείς νέο κωδικό για το root
<LoganL> ston user
<LoganL> nai katalava
<robopal> το live cd το έχεις;
<eliasps> μετά κάνεις login στην κονσόλα ως root. δίνοντας username root και κωδικό αυτόν που έφτιαξες
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> gia chroot ?
<robopal> καταρχήν θα το κάνεις mount να δεις εάν είναι δικαιώματα ή κάτι άλλο
<robopal> θα δεις και τι λέει το log αρχείο για τα fail login attempts
<LoganL> ta exw auta
<LoganL> to dmesg?
<robopal> πρεπει να το κοιτάξω δε θυμάμαι απέξω
<robopal> απλός χρήστης εδώ και χρόνια τώρα πια ;ρ
<LoganL> :)
<LoganL> exw kai ena allo provlima
<LoganL> einai kai sto forum
<eliasps> Τι πρόβλημα;
<LoganL> prospathw na kanw to pulse audio
<LoganL> na mn allazei to mix
<LoganL> mic**
<LoganL> oxi diko mou to qsd330
<LoganL> tou*
<eliasps> Θες να σου γράψω ακριβώς τι εννοώ για την αλλαγή του καταλόγου; Να καταλάβεις ακριβώς τι εννοώ;
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> exw tetradio kai stilo
<eliasps> Λοιπόν αφού κάνεις login στην κονσόλα ως root πλέον, μετονομάζεις τον προσωπικό σου κατάλογο σε username.old με:
<eliasps> mv /home/username /home/username.old
<eliasps> στη συνέχεια δημιουργείς νέο με
<eliasps> mkdir /home/username
<eliasps> Bάζεις όλα τα κρυφά αρχεία φακέλους του παλιού καταλόγου μέσα σε έναν φάκελο backup:
<eliasps> mkdir /home/username.old/backup
<eliasps> mv -v /home/username.old/.* /home/username.old/backup/
<eliasps> Και στη συνέχεια μετακινείς τα πάντα στον νέο φάκελο με:
<eliasps> cp -Rv /home/username.old/* /home/username/
<eliasps> Ουσιαστικά τώρα θα έχεις όλα τα κανονικά αρχεία (εικόνες, μουσική κλπ) στον νέο φάκελο
<eliasps> εκτός από τα κρυφά που θα είναι στον backup
<eliasps> Kαι εκτελείς:
<eliasps> chown -hR username:username /home/username
<eliasps> για να δώσεις τα σωστά δικαιώματα, επειδή όλα αυτά τα κάναμε ως root
<eliasps> Τώρα τι έχει γίνει: Έχει δημιουργηθεί νέος κατάλογος του χρήστη χωρίς κανένα αρχείο ρυθμίσεων για τις εφαρμογές, το περιβάλλον κλπ
<LoganL> ouf
<LoganL> ponese to xeri mou :P
<eliasps> Οπότε αν το πρόβλημα βρισκόταν σε κάποιο αρχείο ρυθμίσεων, μετά από αυτό δεν θα υπάρχει.
<eliasps> Πρακτικά όμως, κάθε ρύθμιση που είχες κάνει για κάθε εφαρμογή που έχεις, δεν θα ισχύει (μην ανησυχείς, έχουμε κρατήσει backup).
<robopal> ok δες και το αρχείο /var/log/auth.log μήπως λέει γιατί αποτυγχάνει το login
<eliasps> Στη συνέχεια μετακινείς τον φάκελο /home/username/backup/.config.old σε /home/username/.config για να επαναφέρεις τις ρυθμίσεις μερικών εφαρμογών.
<robopal> αυτό έγινε έτσι ξαφνικά ή μετά από αναβάθμιση;
<eliasps> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρόκειται για δραστικό μέτρο, αυτή η διαδικασία. Οπότε καλό είναι να την αφήσεις ως τελευταία επιλογή.
<LoganL> ara
<LoganL> na min to kanw twra
<LoganL> giati psithika
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> ti allo mporei na kanaw
<LoganL> kanw
<LoganL> robopal, oxi to teleuteo pou mporei na eixa kanei einai apo allo litourgiko se ayto to /home
<LoganL> robopal, tou eixa allaksei ta dikaiomata se read only
<eliasps> Κοίτα είναι λίγο ριψοκίνδυνο. Θα μπορούσες κάλιστα να πάρεις backup όλων των αρχείων στον προσωπικό σου φάκελο (όχι των κρυφών, εκτός από το .config.old) σε εξωτερικό δίσκο.
<robopal> oh
<LoganL> panta kanw
<eliasps> Στη συνέχεια να διαγράψεις εντελώς τον χρήστη και να τον φτιάξεις από την αρχή
<LoganL> :)
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> pouf
<eliasps> Μετά πετάς μέσα τα αρχεία και το .config και πρέπει να είναι όλα οκ. Αφού ο testuser λειτούργησε, θα λειτουργήσει και ο νέος.
<eliasps> Αλλά ναι θα σου πρότεινα να μην το κάνεις τώρα. Περίμενε μια δυο μέρες.. :P
<LoganL> xaxaxa
<robopal> LoganL: τι εντολή είχες δώσει ακριβώς θυμάσαι για το read only;
<LoganL> kana mina perimenw idi alla daksi twra den to xriazome etsi kai alliws opote eimai koble pros to paron
<LoganL> robopal, apla allaksa ta permitions
<robopal> πως
<LoganL> sudo nemo
<LoganL> deksi click
<LoganL> properties
<LoganL> permitions
<LoganL> read only
<LoganL> alla den usxiei pia
<robopal> gia pou to ekanes auto
<robopal> sto fakelo /home/user ekanes deksi klik?
<LoganL> sto partition olo
<LoganL> vlakies lew isxiei twra to ida
<robopal> to nemo ti einai?
<LoganL> to file manager tou cinnamon
<eliasps> O κατάλογος /home είναι read-only, το /home/username δεν πρέπει να είναι.
<robopal> auto pou leei o eliasps einai simantiko
<LoganL> einai ---
<LoganL> auto akrivos
<LoganL> ---
<LoganL> apo allo litourgiko to ksanalew
<robopal> auto simainei oti to leitourgiko auto den anagnwrizei ta permissions den exoun nohma gia auto, apla kanei read only etsi kai allios
<LoganL> exei epiloges access files read only read write kai ---
<LoganL> kai einai sto ---
<LoganL> o user panta
<LoganL> ok
<eliasps> Sτην κονσόλα αν δόσεις ls -al /home, τότε το username πρέπει να έχει username:username
<eliasps> Στο κανονικό λειτουργικό
<robopal> katse de katalava, otan les allo leitourgiko, pali gia linux milas h gia windows/os?
<LoganL> linux vre :P
<LoganL> eliasps, to dokimazw se 5
<robopal> ok dose auto pou eipe o ilias
<eliasps> robopal δες εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=29633
<robopal> kai episis dose kai ls -ld /home
<eliasps> Να δεις το ιστορικό για να καταλάβεις τι ακριβώς έχει συμβεί.
<LoganL> ls-al i ls-ld ?
<robopal> oxi ok de xreiazetai arkei to ls -la
<robopal> giati to periexei
<LoganL> axa
<robopal> ok eliasps
<eliasps> Κάτσε να σου γράψω και εκεί την απάντηση να υπάρχει.
<LoganL> eiste wraioi! :)
<robopal> kai auto to /var/log/auth.log ας δούμε τι λέει
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> tha to anevasw me to pastebinit etsi ?
<robopal> μονο 2-3 γραμμες διαβασέ το, θα καταλάβεις αμα σου λέει το λόγο που δε μπορεί να κάνει login
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> kanw restart kai epanerxome
<robopal> σου λέει πχ, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος χρήστης, ή αποτυχία στο...
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> loipon
<LoganL> akoute ?
<robopal> ναι
<LoganL> ls -la/home
<LoganL> mou vgazei root
<LoganL> ta ekseis
<LoganL> .
<LoganL> kai ..
<LoganL> kai ls -ld /home
<LoganL> root
<LoganL> diladi to /home einai tou root
<eliasps> Ναι αυτά είναι τον τωρινό και για τον προηγούμενο φάκελο
<eliasps> στον δικό σου πρέπει να δεις κάτι τέτοιο:
<LoganL> kai to var/log/aut...
<eliasps> drwxr-xr-x 64 username username HMEROMHNIA username
<LoganL> login[1034]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user logan by LOGIN(uid=0)
<LoganL> systemd-logind[939]: New session c2 of user logan.
<eliasps> Πχ δες το αποτέλεσμα ls -al /home σε εμένα:
<LoganL> alla ida kai ta proigoumena
<eliasps> elias@ubuntu:~$ ls -al /home
<eliasps> total 16
<eliasps> drwxr-xr-x  4 root  root  4096 May 13 07:33 .
<eliasps> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root  4096 Jun 11 16:59 ..
<eliasps> drwxr-xr-x 64 elias elias 4096 Jun 14 23:03 elias
<eliasps> drwx------  4 root  root  4096 Jul  5  2013 .Trash-0
<LoganL> total 32
<LoganL> drwxr-xr-x  5 root  root   4096 Jun  5 21:09 .
<LoganL> drwxr-xr-x 18 root  root   4096 Jun 10 00:10 ..
<LoganL> drwx------ 36 logan wheel  4096 Jun 16  2014 logan
<LoganL> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Jun  3 16:31 lost+found
<LoganL> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Jun  5 17:46 .Trash-0
<robopal> oh
<LoganL> auta einai apo edw oxi ubuntu
<eliasps> Ναι, από άλλο λειτουργικό δεν έχει νόημα. Γιατί το supergroup αλλάζει. Το ίδιο και τα δικαιώματα, που φαίνονται βάσει άλλου λειτουργικού.
<LoganL> nai endixtika to ediksa
<LoganL> alla na sas diksw kai kati allo pou mou fanike periergo apo to auth.log
<LoganL> dbus[800]: [system] Rejected send message, 7 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.17" (uid=0 pid=1365 comm="/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground") interface="(unset)" membdbus[800]: [system] Rejected send message, 7 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.17" (uid=0 pid=1365 comm="/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" d
<LoganL> estination=":1.5" (uid=0 pid=989 comm="NetworkManager ")er="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.5" (uid=0 pid=989 comm="NetworkManager ")
<LoganL> den kserw ti einai alla san na exei errors
<LoganL> kai auto
<LoganL> lightdm: PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet.so
<LoganL> ightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "logan"
<eliasps> Αν μπορείς, συνδέσου με τον testuser στο γραφικό περιβάλλον, οπότε αντί για κονσόλα να μπορείς να κάνεις απαραίτητες ενέργειες και παράλληλα να είσαι συνδεδεμένος εδώ.
<LoganL> ok pali reboot kai erxome
<eliasps> Έγινε.
<LoganL> bzinn
<eliasps> Επιστρέφω και εγώ
<LoganL> efige o elias ?
<robopal> tha gurisei
<eliasps> LoganL ok?
<LoganL> eliasps, ok
<LoganL> eimai ston test
<eliasps> Οκ περίμενε 1 λεπτό γιατί χάλασα την αλλαγή γλώσσας
<LoganL> :P
<eliasps> Pff. thelo kai ego reboot tora.
<eliasps> erxomai :P
<LoganL> xexe
<robopal> ls -la /home  ti leei twra?
<LoganL> total 36
<LoganL> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<LoganL> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<LoganL> dr-xr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<LoganL> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<LoganL> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<LoganL> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<robopal> sudo chmod u+w /home/logan
<robopal> perimene omos
<robopal> na sou dosei to ok kai o logan
<LoganL> ok
<robopal> meta tha deis mesa sto /home/logan na doume ekei ti permissions exei
<robopal> elpizo na min einai tipota peiragmeno ekei mesa
<LoganL> ta ksanastelnw
<LoganL> <robopal> sudo chmod u+w /home/logan
<LoganL> <robopal> perimene omos
<LoganL> <robopal> na sou dosei to ok kai o logan
<LoganL> <LoganL> ok
<robopal> na sou dosei to ok o elias ithela na pw :PP
<LoganL> :P
<robopal> < LoganL> dr-xr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<eliasps> Τώρα στο τερματικό δώσε και ls -al /home
<eliasps> aaa
<LoganL> total 36
<LoganL> <LoganL> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<LoganL> <LoganL> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<LoganL> <LoganL> dr-xr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<LoganL> <LoganL> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<LoganL> <LoganL> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<LoganL> <LoganL> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<LoganL> edosa kai prin
<eliasps> αυτό το users δεν πρέπει να είναι σωστό.
<LoganL> prepei na einai sto root ?
<eliasps> sto logan
<eliasps> για κάνε
<LoganL> a nai
<LoganL> logan logan
<eliasps> για κάντο:
<eliasps> sudo chown logan:logan /home/logan
<eliasps> kai meta pali ls -al /home
<eliasps> robopal μην περιμένεις να δώσω οκ :P δεν ξέρω τι κάνει το u+w sto chmod
<robopal> tha ithela na dw kai to  ls -ld /home/logan/Desktop  px na doume ekei ti exei
<LoganL> o test den einai stous sudoers na ton valw ?
<eliasps> :P
<eliasps> Δεν είναι;
<eliasps> χμ..
<robopal> vazei +w write permission sto user (logan) pou tou anoikei o katalogos
<robopal> kanto san root
<LoganL> gpassword - a test root
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> πάτα ctrl +alt+f1 και κάνε login ως logan και εκτέλεσε sudo adduser testuser sudo
<robopal> borei na kanei login? ;p
<eliasps> H opos to leei o robopal
<eliasps> αχχ καταστράφηκε πάλι η αλλαγή γλώσσας...
<LoganL> ma ti kaneis ? :P
<eliasps> Σε κονσόλα ναι robopal
<robopal> a de to katalava auto apo to post
<LoganL> ok
<eliasps> LoganL βλακείες του Ubuntu GNOME. Το χουν ^#$^#@ με την αλλαγή γλώσσας...
<eliasps> α μετά στην κονσόλα πάτα exit
<LoganL> 3.12 ?
<eliasps> και επιστρέφεις με ctrl alt f7
<LoganL> ok
<eliasps> nai 3.12
<LoganL> test is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<LoganL> kanw logout
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> Παίζει να θέλει logout-login παλι
<robopal> su - root
<eliasps> ναι σωστός
<LoganL> ok w8
<robopal> exeis valei password sto root eipame e?
<test__> oxi
<eliasps> χαχαχ
<Guest32398> xaxaxa
<eliasps> τώρα λειτουργεί το sudo;
<Guest32398> to ida teleutea stigmi
<Guest32398> :P
<Guest32398> oxi
<Guest32398> den exw valei ton root
<Guest32398> na to valw kai  me ta na kanw logout
<Guest32398> ?
<eliasps> Κάτσε..
<eliasps> στην κονσόλα εκτέλεσες το sudo adduser testuser sudo
<eliasps> ;
<Guest32398> nai
<Guest32398> kai vgika
<Guest32398> ctrl d
<robopal> mia stigmi
<eliasps> Κάτσε να το δοκιμάσω μία στα γρήγορα.
<Guest32398> ok
<robopal> san user logan otan exeis kanei login, kane chmod u+w /home/logan
<Guest32398> sti konsola
<robopal> auto tha valei to w sti thesi 3 pou leipei apo to dr-xr-xr-x
<Guest32398> i na to kanw sto termatiko ?
<robopal> san xristis logan trekse tin entoli
<robopal> apo opou mporeis
<Guest32398> su logan
<Guest32398> ok
<robopal> nai
<Guest32398> ok
<Guest32398> ls -la ?
<robopal> nai, egine?
<Guest32398> mou vgazei ton katalogo /home/logan
<Guest32398> alla
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 45 logan users      4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 .
<robopal> ls -ld /users/logan/Desktop
<robopal> ok to "w" mpike
<Guest32398> ls: cannot access /users/logan/Desktop: No such file or directory
<Guest32398> mipos
<Guest32398> /home/logan
<Guest32398> ?
<robopal> san user logan
<robopal> nai sorry
<robopal> lol
<robopal> mperdeutika
<eliasps> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί.
<Guest32398> dr-xr-xr-x 3 logan logan 4096 Ιούν  3 04:17 /home/logan/Desktop
<robopal> oh
<robopal> to fovomoun auto
<Guest32398> re robopal me to oh sou
<Guest32398> xaxa
<Guest32398> ti ?
<Guest32398> kai to w ti simenei ?
<robopal> ta kala nea einai oti apo oti fainetai mono o katalogos /home/logan exei group users pou prepei na allaxtei se logan
<robopal> ta kaka einai oti exoune xasei to "w" kai oi upokatalogoi kai ta arxeia sou sto home sou
<Guest32398> iparxei tropos ?
<robopal> mporeis na travikseis ena recursive u+w kai agios o theos
<robopal> koita na poume ligo gia tin entoli chmod:
<Guest32398> ok
<robopal> geniki morfi: chmod ugo+rwx /path/file
<robopal> u simainei user, g group o others
<robopal> + simainei prosthese, an itan - simainei afairese
<robopal> r read permissions, w write, x execute
<robopal> ta directories gia na exoun prosvasi theloun panta kai r kai x permissions
<eliasps> Logan δοκίμασε το εξής, στην κονσόλα κάνε login ως logan, και εκτέλεσε sudo adduser tester , δώσε κωδικό 1234 (2 φορές) βάλε στο name tester , τα άλλα κενά (απλά πατάς enter) και μόλις τελειώσει: sudo adduser tester sudo
<robopal> sti diki sou periptwsi leipei to write permission apo ta arxeia sou
<Guest32398> robopal, axa katalava
<Guest32398> epitelous
<Guest32398> katalava ta dxrwrklsalf
<Guest32398> !!
<Guest32398> :)
<eliasps> πρέπει να δεις κάτι τέτοιο στην τελευταία:
<eliasps> Adding user `abc' to group `sudo' ...
<eliasps> Adding user abc to group sudo
<eliasps> Done.
<eliasps> anti gia abc na leei tester
<Guest32398> ok
<Guest32398> eliasps, na min to kanw apo to termatiko
<Guest32398> ?
<eliasps> den mporeis, afou o testuser den exei sudo
<Guest32398> eimai idi me ton logan
<eliasps> Α έχεις κάνει login σε γραφικό ως logan;
<Guest32398> nai alla exw kanei su logan
<eliasps> αα οκ
<Guest32398> nai
<eliasps> τότε μην το κάνεις..
<eliasps> περίμενε
<Guest32398> ok
<eliasps> δώσε ls -al /home
<Guest32398> total 36
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<Guest32398> drwx------  2 root  total 36
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<Guest32398> drwx------  2 root  total 36
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<Guest32398> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<Guest32398> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<Guest32398> root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<Guest32398> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<Guest32398> root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<Guest32398> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<Guest32398> ta evala 3 fores
<Guest32398> sugnwmi
<eliasps> Τι συμβαίνει τώρα;
<eliasps> ΑΑΑ
<Guest32398> !!!
<eliasps> οκ!
<Guest32398> xxaxa
<eliasps> Δώσε τώρα
<Guest32398> sorry
<Guest32398> total 36
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 45 logan users  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<Guest32398> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<Guest32398> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<Guest32398> robopal, exei "w" twra
<eliasps> sudo chown -hRv logan:logan /home/logan
<eliasps> kai meta pali to ls -al /home
<Guest32398> trelathike
<Guest32398> !
<eliasps> nai epeidh kanei kai gia arxeia mesa
<eliasps> bgazei polla apotelesmata e?
<Guest32398> eida sxedon ola ta komatia mou ena ena
<Guest32398> :P
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Ιούν  9 13:32 .
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root   4096 Ιούν  6 17:23 ..
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 45 logan logan  4096 Ιούν 11 21:11 logan
<Guest32398> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Μάι  12 23:03 lost+found
<Guest32398> drwxr-xr-x 23 test  test   4096 Ιούν 15 20:16 test
<Guest32398> drwx------  4 root  root   4096 Μάι  14 09:17 .Trash-0
<eliasps> Ok
<eliasps> Kane ena reboot kai dokimase login kanonika me ton logan
<Guest32398> ok
<robopal> kai chmod -R u+w /home/logan
<Guest32398> ok
<Guest32398> ok
<Guest32398> kanw reboot
<robopal> giati apo oti eida prin endeiktika to /home/logan/Desktop oute auto eixe +w opote tpt de tha exei
<eliasps> Πρέπει να μάθω την χρήση της chmod
<eliasps> :P
<robopal> auta pou eipa prin arkoun gia to 98% twn periptwsewn
<eliasps> Nai, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο είχε αλλάξει το group στα δικαιώματα του προσωπικού καταλόγου
<robopal> meta an exeis device files, symlinks, lock files prepei na deis ligo pio prosektika
<eliasps> Μάλλον από την ενέργεια από άλλο λειτουργικό.
<robopal> nai eixe kanei deksi klik apo to nemo eipe
<LoganL> ouuoouuo
<LoganL> uoouou
<LoganL> daksi ftanei i pediki parormisi :P
<LoganL> petixe
<eliasps> Χαχαχ.
<LoganL> axxaxaxa
<robopal> oraia
<eliasps> για δώσε τώρα ls -al | grep .config
<LoganL> oi rithmiseis einai default
<LoganL> drwx------ 14 logan logan      4096 Ιούν 15 23:56 .config
<LoganL> drwxr-xr-x 47 logan logan      4096 Ιούν  4 22:43 config.old
<eliasps> rm .config
<eliasps> mv -v config.old .config
<eliasps> δώσε το αποτέλεσμα τις τελευταίας
<eliasps> της*
<LoganL> rm: cannot remove ‘.config’: Is a directory
<eliasps> rm -r .config
<LoganL> ‘config.old’ -> ‘.config/config.old’
<eliasps> xmm ls -al | grep .config
<LoganL> no xmm found
<eliasps> χωρίς το χμμ:
<eliasps> ls -al | grep .config
<LoganL> drwx------  7 logan logan      4096 Ιούν 16 00:00 .config
<eliasps> kai
<eliasps> ls -al | grep config
<LoganL> drwx------  9 logan logan      4096 Ιούν 16 00:02 .config
<eliasps> και ένα τελευταίο
<eliasps> ls .config | grep config
<LoganL> config.old
<eliasps> loipon
<LoganL> remove
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> oxi
<eliasps> ayto to old είναι οι παλιές ρυθμίσεις.
<LoganL> einai oi palies rithmiseis
<LoganL> aa
<LoganL> ok
<eliasps> πρέπει να το επαναφέρεις για να φύγουν οι default
<eliasps> δώσε:
<eliasps> mv -v .config/config.old Desktop/
<LoganL> eixa ksekinisei na kanw idi ruthmiseis :P
<eliasps> λογικά θα πρέπει να σου πάει τον φάκελο στο desktop
<LoganL> nai ekei to pige
<LoganL> ‘.config/config.old’ -> ‘Desktop/config.old’
<eliasps> ls .config | grep config
<LoganL> epanekinisi to unity
<LoganL> ?
<eliasps> πρεπει να μην επιστρέφει τίποτα
<eliasps> έτσι δεν είναι;
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> :)
<eliasps> οκ.
<eliasps> Κάνε logout από το γραφικό περιβάλλον και κάνε login στην κονσόλα ως logan
<eliasps> εκεί εκτέλεσε:
<eliasps> rm -r .config
<LoganL> auto ?
<eliasps> mv Desktop/config.old .config
<LoganL> a
<eliasps> kai sudo reboot
<eliasps> και μετά από επανεκκίνηση δες αν είναι οκ οι ρυθμίσεις.
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> erxome
<LoganL> mou leei lathos destination
<eliasps> Λοιπόν έχεις το config.olg στην επιφάνεια εργασίας;
<LoganL> nai
<eliasps> άμα δώσεις ένα ls Desktop/config.old σου επιστρέφει αποτέλεσμα σωστά;
<eliasps> Δηλαδή έχει αρχεία μέσα;
<LoganL> exei
<LoganL> ama to kanw xirokinita
<LoganL> copy paste
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> nomizw mou petakse
<LoganL> wrong destination after blabla
<eliasps> Μπορείς ναι. Αλλά διάγραψε εντελώς το περιεχόμενο του .config από τον nautilus
<eliasps> και βάλε μέσα το περιεχόμενο του congif.old
<eliasps> config.old*
<LoganL> ta ekane merge /replace
<LoganL> kanw reboot ok ?
<eliasps> Ωραία. Για κάνε επανεκκίνηση
<eliasps> ναι.
<LoganL> vzziinn
<LoganLettuce> koble
<LoganLettuce> epifaniaka
<LoganLettuce> :P
<eliasps> Ok, κάνε ένα κόπο όποτε μπορείς και γράψε το και στο forum, πως o προσωπικός φάκελος είχε άλλο group και άλλα δικαιώματα και πως διορθώθηκε με το chown username:username /home/username και το chmod -R u+w /home/username που είπε ο robopal
<LoganLettuce> nai
<LoganLettuce> sas eyxaristw para para poli
<LoganLettuce> :D
<LoganLettuce> robopal, eisai sto forum
<LoganLettuce> ?
<eliasps> Aν θες δώσε και σύνδεμο για την κουβέντα εδώ, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/15/%23ubuntu-gr.html
<LoganLettuce> nai kai sundesmo tha dosw
<LoganLettuce> apo tin tade wra
<LoganLettuce> kai tha svisw kai kamia vlakia mas
<LoganLettuce> (mou)
<LoganLettuce> :P
<eliasps> Αν δεν ήταν ο robopal ούτε που θα σκεφτόμουν να δω τα δικαιώματα στο /home/username :P νόμιζα πως κάτι εκεί μέσα είχε πειραχτεί και όχι ολόκληρος ο φάκελος..
<LoganLettuce> maresei pou ksekinise -Eimai aplos user twra pia
<LoganLettuce> :P
<LoganLettuce> telika to linux san to podilato
<LoganLettuce> !!
<eliasps> Χαχαχα
<LoganLettuce> na dosw link gia to logs
<LoganLettuce> eina ita valw egw na einai kai pio kathara
<LoganLettuce>  ?
<eliasps> Ότι νομίζεις
<LoganLettuce> ok
<LoganLettuce> τα δικαιωματα στο /home γράφω έτσι ?
<eliasps> Δεν κατάλαβα
<eliasps> στο /home/username όχι σκέτο /home
<LoganLettuce> οκ
<eliasps> Τώρα στις παραμέτρους των εντολών, το -R είναι αυτό που είπε ο robopal (recursive), δηλαδή κάνει αυτή την ενέργεια στον φάκελο αλλά και σε ότι περιέχει. Το -v είναι προεραιτικό, σημαίνει να σου εμφανίζει παράλληλα την ενέργεια που κάνει ώστε να βλέπεις τι ακρ
<eliasps> ιβώς γίνεται.
<eliasps> Α! Και μετά πήγαινε στο System Settings > Users (User accounts;) κάνε Unlock και διέγραψε ότι χρήστη υπάρχει που δεν θες (όπως τον test), αν σου βγάλει μήνυμα για διαγραφή αρχείων επέλεξε να διαγραφούν και αυτά.
<LoganLettuce> ok
<LoganLettuce> se eyxatistw kai gia tis dieukriniseis
<LoganLettuce> einai kai o test admin
<eliasps> test admin; Εσύ τον είχες φτιάξει;
<LoganLettuce> oxi
<LoganLettuce> nai
<LoganLettuce> kai lew oxi
<eliasps> Αν δεν τον χρειάζεσαι διέγραψέ τον
<LoganLettuce> aa to n valame sto sudo
<LoganLettuce> :P
<LoganLettuce> ok koble
<LoganLettuce> na sto stilw auto pou egrapsa ?
<eliasps> Δημοσίευσέ το και βάλε το τικ εκεί. Απλά να είναι ξεκάθαρη η λύση θέλουμε..
<LoganLettuce> οκ
<LoganLettuce> :)
<eliasps> Μια χαρά, βάλε και το τικ και όλα οκ.
<eliasps> Αν θες να ενεργοποιήσεις και το root account το κάνεις με: sudo passwd root
<LoganLettuce> op tha to ksexnaga
<LoganLettuce> to tik
<eliasps> Απλά μην ξεχάσεις τον κωδικό που θα βάλεις. Μπορεί να ίδιος και με το logan
<LoganLettuce> :)
<eliasps> Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός.
<LoganLettuce> giati omws
<LoganLettuce> ?
<LoganLettuce> nai to thimame apo to debian
<LoganLettuce> pou ekanes kai 2 account
<eliasps> Στην θεωρία δεν σε επηρεάζει πουθενά. Απλά το Ubuntu στοχεύει στην ευκολία χρήσης
<LoganLettuce> nai alla praxtika exei kamia diafora
<LoganLettuce> ?
<eliasps> Και το έχει απενεργοποιήσει από προεπιλογή για να μην μπερδεύει κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει
<LoganLettuce> den mporw stin konsola na kanw login root
<LoganLettuce>  /
<LoganLettuce> ?
<eliasps> Όχι δεν μπορείς
<LoganLettuce> aa
<LoganLettuce> etote tha to kanw
<LoganLettuce> :P
<eliasps> giati αν βάλεις username root και σου ζητήσει κωδικό
<eliasps> ότι κωδικό πληκτρολογείς θα είναι λάθος
<eliasps> γιατί ουσιαστικά ο κωδικός δεν υπάρχει!
<LoganLettuce> nai swsta
<eliasps> Αν πειραματιστείς, μην εκκινήσεις ποτέ το γραφικό περιβάλλον ως root
<eliasps> Δηλαδή άσε τον root μόνο για τα τερματικά και την κονσόλα.. :P
<LoganLettuce> nai
<eliasps> Γιατί εκεί να δεις τι έχει να γίνει με τα δικαιώματα :P
<LoganLettuce> apla eixa kanei kati malakies me ton user sto arch kai me esose o root :P
<eliasps> Nai einai xrisimo na einai energopoihmeno
<eliasps> Αν έχεις το μικρόβιο γενικά να πειράζεις το σύστημα, ο λογαριασμός root είναι must.
<LoganLettuce> wraia twra eimai   IN
<LoganLettuce> :P
<LoganLettuce> axxaxa
<eliasps> xaxaxaxax
<LoganLettuce> to kana :)
<LoganLettuce> eliasps, na se rotisw kati ?
<eliasps> Ναι αμέ.
<LoganLettuce> einai ena post sto forum
<LoganLettuce> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=29668
<LoganLettuce> auto
<LoganLettuce> nomizw oti exw vrei tin lisi
<LoganLettuce> alla den eimai sigouros  na tin postarw
<eliasps> Εννοείς δεν είσαι σίγουρος αν θα λειτουργήσει;
<LoganLettuce> genika mn xalasw kai tipota :P
<LoganLettuce> to kanw kai se mena alla den exw to idio
<LoganLettuce> *tin idia fasi dld 2 mics
<eliasps> Η λύση έχει τίποτα περίεργο; Δηλαδή κάνει καμιά επέμβαση στο σύστημα;
<LoganLettuce> auto pou vrika einai gedit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-input.conf.common
<eliasps> Ακόμα και αν δεν ξέρεις αν θα λειτουργήσει, άμα φοβάσαι μην χαλάσει τίποτα τότε απλά να έχεις τρόπο αναίρεσης σε περίπτωση που δεν λειτουργήσει.
<LoganLettuce> kai allazeis to priotity
<LoganLettuce> sta mics
<LoganLettuce> gt auto den dexete tin allagi to pulse ama diavases
<eliasps> Τώρα διαβάζω όλες τις απαντήσεις. Απλά πες του πρώτα να σου δώσει το αποτέλεσμα της εντολής:
<eliasps> cat /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-input.conf.common
<eliasps> να δεις το αρχείο
<LoganLettuce> ok
<LoganLettuce> ta xw kanei salata me ta post ekei :P
<eliasps> Και όταν το δείξει, πες του τι αλλαγή να κάνει, και αν δεν λειτουργήσει τελικά, απλά επαναφέρει το αρχείο στην αρχική του κατάσταση.
<LoganLettuce> ευχαριστώ
<LoganLettuce> les na piasei ama alaksei to priority i den exeis  idea ?
<eliasps> Σιγά την σαλάτα. :P Είναι δύσκολο να προσπαθείς να βρεις λύση ενός προβλήματος όταν δεν είσαι ο ίδιος στον υπολογιστή.. μέσω άλλου. Η "σαλάτα" είναι απαραίτητη. ;)
<eliasps> Κάτσε να διαβάσω και να σου πω.
<LoganLettuce> :)
<LoganLettuce> einai kai auto gedit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-input-mic.conf.common
<eliasps> Δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια properties εννοεί πως πρέπει να έχει πάντα ανοιχτά
<eliasps> τις ρυθμίσεις ήχου;
<LoganLettuce> nai
<LoganLettuce> gia na allazei to mic
<eliasps> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, έχω την εντύπωση πως τα αποτελέσματα που βλέπεις είναι για την έξοδο ήχου και όχι την είσοδο
<LoganLettuce> afou exei kai analog-output.conf
<LoganLettuce> kala kai den eimai sigouros alla lew
<LoganLettuce> sto /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/analog blabla ]
<eliasps> Το πρόβλημά του είναι πως κάθε φορά επιλέγεται ως default συσκευή για input το digital input και όχι το rear microphone, σωστά;
<eliasps> Ενώ θέλει το rear microphone για να λειτουργήσει;
<LoganLettuce> den eimai apolita sigouros
<LoganLettuce> to spdif einai sthn karta grafikwn tou
<LoganLettuce> hxou
<LoganLettuce> **
<LoganLettuce> pou allou na exei
<LoganLettuce> pooo den kserw mperdeftika :P
<LoganLettuce> alla gia katse
<LoganLettuce> pou to exei to mic sto out
<LoganLettuce> ?
<LoganLettuce> nai
<LoganLettuce> to spdif einai lathos pou to kanei auto dedect
<LoganLettuce> kai to exei san ekdodo apo mono tou
<eliasps> Άμα δώσει το αποτέλεσμα: pactl stat
<eliasps> Πρέπει να δούμε στη γραμμή
<eliasps> Default Source: alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<eliasps> Τι γράφει και αν δεν είναι σωστό να το αλλάξει
<LoganLettuce> ta exei dosei nomizw ?
<LoganLettuce> exei kanei to short sink kai touvgazei 2 sinks
<LoganLettuce>     q@q:~$     pactl list short sinks
<LoganLettuce>     0   alsa_output.pci-0000_02_00.1.hdmi-stereo   module-alsa-card.c   s16le 2ch 44100Hz   SUSPENDED
<LoganLettuce>     1   alsa_output.pci-0000_00_10.1.analog-stereo   module-alsa-card.c   s16le 2ch 44100Hz   RUNNING
<LoganLettuce> to periergo einai to aplay ; arecord tou
<LoganLettuce> pou vgazei kai ati kai nvidia!
<eliasps> Ναι, αυτά που βλέπεις είναι οι συσκευές εξόδου
<eliasps> δηλαδή η συσκευές για αναπαραγωγή ήχου και όχι για ηχογράφηση
<LoganLettuce> to arecord einai gia eisodou
<LoganLettuce> etsi den einai
<LoganLettuce> ?
<LoganLettuce> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<LoganLettuce> kai exei hda nvidia
<LoganLettuce> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1402858931.png
<eliasps> anti gia thn entolh pactl list short sinks
<eliasps> πες του να σου δώσει και την pactl list short sources
<eliasps> να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα
<eliasps> kai thn: pactl stat
<LoganLettuce> ok
<eliasps> Και όταν απαντήσει πες του αυτό που έχεις ως λύση με την αλλαγή στο priority
<eliasps> Αν δεν λειτουργήσει τότε απλά το αναιρείς και κανένα πρόβλημα. ;)
<LoganLettuce> ok :) :)
<eliasps> Απλά νομίζω πως τα sink είναι η έξοδος του ήχου, δηλαδή τα ηχεία
<eliasps> και τα sources αντιστοιχούν στο μικρόφωνο, οπότε αυτά μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξεις
<LoganLettuce> nai paizei na exeis dikio se auto pou les tha to diavasw
<eliasps> Διαβάζω τώρα τα manual, είναι λίγο περίπλοκα
<LoganLettuce> pantos eimastan maximoi simera den mporeis na peis :P
<LoganLettuce> einai i alsa asta na pane
<eliasps> Χαχαχ
<eliasps> Ναι, τα προβλήματα ήχου είναι τα χειρότερα.
<eliasps> Από ότι έχω δει στο φόρουμ τουλάχιστον, είναι τα πιο δύσκολα να επιλυθούν. Δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί πόροι για αναζήτηση..
<LoganLettuce> nai einai thema tixis apo ena simio kai meta
<LoganLettuce> tha tin kanw gw
<LoganLettuce> paw na tin pesw
<eliasps> egine
<eliasps> kalo bradu!
<LoganLettuce> se euxaristw gia ola :D
<LoganLettuce> kai elpizw na mn se evala se ksenixti me tin alsa
<LoganLettuce> :P
<eliasps> Θα ξενυχτούσα έτσι και αλλιώς :P
<LoganLettuce> kai gw alla oxi simera :P
<LoganLettuce> diladi aurio
<LoganLettuce> :P
<eliasps> Xaxaxa! Οπότε τα λέμε αύριο :P
<LoganLettuce> kalo vrady
<LoganLettuce> ok!
<eliasps> επίσης.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-08
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<monopatis> please do something https://askubuntu.com/a/432775/417922
<assurbanipal> kalhmera
<salih-emin> καλημέρα assurbanipal
<geothom230> geia sas paides
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2628-1: strongSwan vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2628-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρεσ
<jemadux> geia soy pc_magas
<pc_magas> jemadux, τι νέα?
<jemadux> ola kala
<pc_magas> Αν και έβαλα Ubuntu στο νεό μου laptop λέω να του αλλάξω διανομή.
<pc_magas> Εφόσον η κάρτα παιζει ωραία ΚΑΙ με Nouveau
<pc_magas> Και ω ναι! ΔΕΝ θεέλι drivers για wi-fi.
<pc_magas> θέλει*
<pc_magas> Και ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιω συχνά.
<pc_magas> Μπορώ να παίζω μπάλα ελεύθερα.
<pc_magas> Έλεγα δια Dual Boot με FreeBSD
<pc_magas> μάλλον με PC-BSD
<alexandros887655> kalhspera
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-09
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328869#p328869> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328810#p328810> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install 
<jim__> γεια
<geothom230> hi all
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-10
<Alex4ndros> kalispera
<talos-mintgr> Kalispera
<Alex4ndros> perasa ubuntu sto laptop mou proth fora kai exw ena provlima otan vazo ta akoustika paizoun mazi kai ta eixia mipos gnorizete giati mporei na simvainei auto epishs den doulevei to figerprint
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rILc0xDuaEY
<talos-mintgr> Δες αυτό
<talos-mintgr> με την διαφορα οτι ειναι ήδη εγκατεστημενο το hdaretask
<talos-mintgr> Για το δευτερο ερωτημα θέλεις το ffprint σε συνδιασμό με κάποιο PAM module
<talos-mintgr> Anoije uema sto forum mazi me analytik;a stoixe;ia
<talos-mintgr> Des episis http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,3334.msg27851.html#msg27851
<alex4ndros> se euxaristo poli doulepse sosta :)
<fafnir_> geia
<fafnir_> yparxei kapoios pou mporei na me boh8hsei sxetika me ton lan?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2629-1: CUPS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2629-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2630-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2630-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2638-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2638-1/> || USN-2637-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2637-1/> || USN-2636-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2636-1/> || USN-2635-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2635-1/> || USN-2634-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.c
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-11
<Keravnos2> kalhspera pedia  etsi sa xamena mpika na do an exei kosmo :)
<alexpag> kalispera
<alexpag> se ubuntu mate 14.04 egatestisa sto guvcview kai mou deixnei mauro h camera tou laptop
<alexpag> me to skype kai to cheese h camera douleuei kanonika
<geothom230> des ama exei fortosei ta libs tou guvcview
<alexpag> mipos xerete ti mporei na ftaiei?kapoia ruthmisi isos?
<alexpag> pos tha to do auto?
<geothom230> me to synaptic manager ola ta vlepeis
<alexpag> nomizo sto ubuntu mate den uparxei synaptic
<alexpag> prepei na to egatastiso
<alexpag> tin egatastasi tin ekana meso ubuntu software center
<geothom230> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<geothom230> konsolitsa oraia gia na kanei papades
<alexpag> ok
<alexpag> An kai stin 15.04 to guvcview douleue xoris problima
<alexpag> libs eipame?
<geothom230> na deis ama einai fortomena
<alexpag> den mporo na bro to libs
<alexpag> sketo libs legetai to paketo?
<geothom230> sto search vale guvcview kai des ama me ayto exei libraries
<alexpag> den exei
<geothom230> ok gia des ayto
<geothom230> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guvcview/+bug/1448694
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1448694 in guvcview (Ubuntu) "Black screen on Guvcview" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geothom230> ayto sou vgazei
<geothom230> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-guvcview-1-7-3-ubuntu1404/
<geothom230> vrika kai ayto alla mallon kati paizei me permission kai dependencies
<alexpag> tha to dokimaso
<geothom230> alla les pio prin oti sto skype douleuei vlepei diladi tin webcam sou me to lsusb
<geothom230> ara douleuei
<geothom230> mallon xrisimopoiei kai kapoia libs apo vlc
<alexpag> h camera douleuei kanonika me skype cheese eno episis douleue to guvcview stin 15.04
<geothom230> exei mallon kapoio conflict
<geothom230> den exigeite allios
<alexpag> opote pao gia 15.04 na teleionoume
<alexpag> xaxa
<geothom230> ti exeis tora
<geothom230> ubuntu mate 14.04?
<alexpag> nai
<geothom230> asto etsi opos einai
<alexpag> basika prin eixa 15.04
<alexpag> kai douleue apsoga
<alexpag> kai etsi mou irthe kai allaxa se 14.04 gia na paideuomai
<geothom230> tha protimas monon lts eisai kala me aytin tin ekdosi 14.04
<geothom230> ti thes na kaneis me to gnucview afou me tis efarmoges sou douleuei apsoga
<alexpag> ithela na grapso video
<alexpag> kala den me kaiei kiolas
<geothom230> na kaneis grab to dekstop theleis?
<alexpag> oxi
<geothom230> recordmydesktop apo to ubuntu software center na valeis einai poli kalo
<alexpag> ok
<geothom230> kai ayto grafei alla to desktop
<geothom230> kai me to cheese grafei episis exisou
<alexpag> nai to exo dokimasei
<geothom230> asto etsi opos einai douleuei mia xara
<kerato> <kerato> kai to vlc
<kerato> <kerato> grafei
<kerato> <kerato> ama valeis capture device thn camera sou
<kerato> <kerato> kai to mplayer kai kai
<geothom230> kalo einai to mate to evals se mia kopela
<geothom230> nai se ayto exei dikio to kerato
<geothom230> kerato---->kalosirthes
<kerato> edw hmoun alla tespa kalws sas vrhka
<alexpag> euxaristo polu gia tin bohtheia
<geothom230> telos kala ola kala xerome
<kerato> pe8ane o christopher lee
<kerato> kai gemise to facebook drakoules
<eliasps> Χαχαχα, τις προάλλες που πέθανε ο Nash, το A beautiful mind παραλίγο να πάρει όσκαρ!
<geothom230> :-D
<michaliskasapas> geia paidia einai kanis edo?
<michaliskasapas> guys??
<michaliskasapas> exo ena 8ema me to na egatastiso ta lubuntu se ena low pc kai mou bgazi ena sfalma: /tmp den litourgi
<michaliskasapas> o diskos /tmp
<michaliskasapas> boi8ia?
<simosx> michaliskasapas, γράψε ακριβώς το μήνυμα όπως το λέει.
<simosx> Ώστε να δούμε τι αναφέρει το Google.
<michaliskasapas> tora den ginete ta diegrapsa alla perimene na 8imi8o
<michaliskasapas> elege nomizo o diskos /tmp den litourgi i den antapokrinete. mou fenete
<michaliskasapas> ida pola forum me afto to problima alla i apantisis itan asximes!
<simosx> 1. από το περιβάλλον Live, μπορείς να ανοίξεις το gnome-disks για να δεις αν ο δίσκος είναι χτυπημένος (δεδομένα S.M.A.R.T.)
<michaliskasapas> pos anigo gnome disks?
<michaliskasapas> eimai kenourgios sta ubuntu
<michaliskasapas> stis ri8misis einai ?
<michaliskasapas> ase to brika
<simosx> αναφέρεις lubuntu, και ενδέχεται να μην το περιλαμβάνει στο LiveUSB/LiveCD. Από το τερματικό τρέχεις «gnome-disks».
<michaliskasapas> tora milao ap apla ubuntu
<michaliskasapas> mou ebgale afto to error kai sta dio pou prospa8isa
<michaliskasapas> kai lubuntu kai ubuntu
<michaliskasapas> se allo skliro paizi na min exei 8ema
<michaliskasapas> na balo enan allo?
<simosx> στο gnome-disks υπάρχει μια επιλογή να δείξει δεδομένα S.M.A.R.T για το δίσκο. Εκεί θα καταλάβεις αν ο δίσκος έχει κατεστραμμένα μέρη.
<michaliskasapas> den katalabes
<michaliskasapas> den mpeni kan sto logismiko
<michaliskasapas> stin fortosi otan pai na to aniksi
<simosx> ααα, οκ.
<michaliskasapas> aman balo enan allo kalo skliro
<michaliskasapas> diladi
<michaliskasapas> einai 8ema sklirou mono?
<simosx> πόση RAM;
<michaliskasapas> 1.5 ddr1
<michaliskasapas> palio pc poli
<simosx> GB
<michaliskasapas> nai
<michaliskasapas> den exei 8ema me ligi ram dioti milao apo neetbook me 1gb
<michaliskasapas> XD
<simosx> Δοκιμάζεις με 14.04;
<michaliskasapas> nai
<simosx> οπότε μια εύκολη λύση είναι να δοκιμάσεις με άλλο δίσκο.
<michaliskasapas> ok efxaristo
<michaliskasapas> 8a sou po abrio dioti exo na diabaso tora
<michaliskasapas> ta leme paidia
<simosx> οκ, μια χαρά.
<narkman> kalispera
<narkman> paidia to preload se 1gb ram
<narkman> einai kalo?
<narkman> i kani zimia?
<talos-mintgr> Kalo einai
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2639-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2639-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Έρχεται το νέο BQ Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/11-06-15/%CE%AD%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BD%CE%AD%CE%BF-bq-aquaris-e5-hd-ubuntu-edition>
<narkman> geia paidia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-12
<geothom230> geia sas se olous
<kerato> hai
<geothom230> pos ta paei to kanali mas
<kerato> hsyxa
<geothom230> re esi ekana mia malakia sto register nickserv to email evala ena pseytiko
<geothom230> kai tora den mporo na kano cloak hostname ti ginetai se aytin tin periptosi
<kerato> perimene na ginei drop :p h' allakse nick
<geothom230> diladi pote tha lyxei
<kerato> isws mporeis na rwthseis kapoion ircop
<kerato> #freenode
<geothom230> kai ama thelo to idio to nickname ti ginetai tote?
<geothom230> tous  rotisa kai mou eipan ayta pou les esy
<kerato> :/
<geothom230> lol
<geothom230> diladi tha prepei na lyxei prota kai na kano ek neou kainourio me allo nickname?
<geothom230> mallon tha to afiso etsi den thelo na allaxo to nickname mallon
<geothom230> kerato----->ela to eftiaxa xoris na allaxo tipota ola douleuoyn roloi
<kerato> ok
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-13
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<GeorgeK1984> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, μήπως ξέρει κανείς με ποιόν τρόπο μπορώ να μεταβώ από το ένα πλαίσιο κειμένο στο άλλο?? π.χ. στα windows είναι με το tab, εδώ στα linux με το tab δεν μου κάνει τπτα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-14
<Tassos> καλημέρα :)
<narkman> kalispera
<alex4ndros> kalispera prospatho na peraso ena windows game sta ubuntu me to wine alla kolaei kai den to anoigei katholou mipos eixe kapoios paromio provlima ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-13
<xeirwn_> geia sas paides
<ee2455> xeirwn_: Hi
<xeirwn_> psaxnw lush gia security camera....exei kapoios kapoia idea ?
<ee2455> xeirwn_: Δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να στήσω security camera... Μια απλή λύση φαντάζομαι θα ήταν webcam + raspberry pi. Θες κάτι πιο σοβαρό;
<xeirwn_> oxi den xreiazomai kati arketa sobaro, alla toulaxiston na exw mia ep[opteia  gurw-gurw apo to spiti
<ee2455> xeirwn_: Εχεις σκεφτεί κάποια λύση;
<xeirwn_> nai molis eftasa sto rasbery pi, opws eipes...isws einai mia lush
<ee2455> Αν πρόκειται για εξωτερικό χώρο, θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιο κατάλληλο case για το RPi.
<xeirwn_> gia exwteriko prokeitai, mprosta kai pisw aulh
<ee2455> Θα είναι εκτεθειμένο στη βροχή;
<xeirwn_> nai
<ee2455> Θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κάποια κατάλληλη ιδιοκατασκευή φαντάζομαι... ή να βρεις κάτι έτοιμο.
<xeirwn_> gia des edw ligo .... https://www.sossolutions.nl/raspberry-camera-module-v2?fee=3&fep=1267?utm_source=shopping&utm_medium=adwords&utm_term=Raspberry%20Camera%20Module%20V2&utm_campaign=shopping&gclid=CPS2jLLcpc0CFQ4TGwodIx8CKw
<ee2455> Από πλευράς ανάλυσης κλπ νομίζω είναι υπεραρκετή. Από νυχτερινή λήψη;
<xeirwn_> ekei den eftasa akoma......skalizw akoma
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-14
<xeirwn_> kalispera se olous...gnwrizei kapoios apo rasbery ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-15
<iSlayWyverns> !channel
<iSlayWyverns> too bad :/
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-17
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα γνωρίζεται πως θα βάαλω τον php-xdebug σε php7.0 που έχει εκ προεπιλογής το ubuntu 16.04?
<Black_Horseman> me purg?
<Black_Horseman> me purge?
<pc_magas> Black_Horseman, βασικα τον εγκατέστησα αλλα δεν ξέρω πως να τον ενεργοποιήσω.\
<Black_Horseman> den exw idea
<pc_magas> Ξέρω αλλα για php 5.x εκδόσεις oxi για την 7.0.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-19
<robopal> γεια σας
<iSlayDragons> robopal, της γιαγια σας
<iSlayDragons> omg
<iSlayDragons> Καλημέρα
<talos-mintgr> kalimera
<joostvb> Καλημέρα
<mits> join
<jemadux> καλησπέρα
<ChrisGR> Hi all!!!:)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-13
<Guest74504> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ζητώ άμεσα βοήθεια..λόγω λάθους δεν έχω πρόσβαση πλέον ούτε σε Windows ούτε σε ububtu αλλά μόνο στπ cmd του Windows repair
<Guest74504> Μπορώ από εκεί να εκκίνησω τον grub ?
<Guest74504> Η εντολή bcdedit / set {bootmgr}  path .....
<Guest74504> Δεν λειτούργησε
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-14
<Tolou> Γειά σας, μπορείτε να με προτείνεται τα καλύτερα προγράμματα για web desing/web develop για ubutnu 17.04
<Guest4715> kalhspera exw thn ekdosh lubuntu 16.4 kai psaxnw pws tha kanw apegkatastasi
<Guest4715> gia na perasw windows xp
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-16
<eiosifidis> Καλημέρα. Μολίς μπήκα στο irc μετα απο πολλές ημερες. Μήπως ξέρετε πως μπορω να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις των παραπανω αλεξιπτωτιστών;
<eiosifidis> :-)
<Black_Horseman> wot?
<Black_Horseman> kalimera stathi
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-11
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα μάγκες! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-12
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-13
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> χαίρεται
<Tas-sos> έχω έναν ubuntu server με μια σελίδα
<Tas-sos> στον οποίο έχω καμία 30 GB και βλέπω από την μια μέρα στην
<Tas-sos> άλλη - ενώ δεν έχω βάλει τίποτα - να είναι σχεδόν γεμάτος ο αποθηκευτικός χόρος!
<Tas-sos> γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, έχετε καμία ιδέα ;
<Tas-sos> βρήκα την λύση, έφταγνα το docker containers είχα γεμίσει με backups.. :P
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-14
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα στην ψώφια κοινότητα :P
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-15
<Tas-sos> παιδιά έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με το πως να παίρνει τα διαπιστευτήρια μιας υπηρεσίας π.χ. του facebook ώστε να αναγνωρίζει έναν χρήστη;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-16
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα :)
<Tas-sos> Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με πιστοποίηση χρηστών από τρίτους; π.χ. να πιστοποιώ στο site μου κάποιον μέσω των διαπιστευτήριον του στο facebook π.χ. ;
<Tas-sos> πιστοποίηση χρήστη από τρίτους.. ;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-10
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-11
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> Ρε παιδιά, καλό χρυσό το GNU/Linux το αγαπάω τρελά, αλλά μου την δίνει ώρες ώρες τόσο πολύ...
<Tas-sos> Και παλιότερα που προσπαθούσα να κάνω εφαρμογές με GTK σε python & C/C++ αλλά και τώρα που προσπαθώ να κάνω ένα **απλό** extension για το GNOME-Shell
<Tas-sos> ( ένα που να δείχνει απλώς τις ανακοινώσεις μιας σελίδας - σε ένα απλό drop down menu πάνω δεξιά )
<Tas-sos> μου βγάζει την πίστη δύο δεν υπάρχει καθόλου μα καθόλου καλό documentation!
<Tas-sos> Πως είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουν να συνεισφέρει κάποιος ή να φτιαχτούν πολλά extentions όταν υπάρχει τόσο κακό documentation ?
<Tas-sos> Και το ξανά λέω - με τρελαίνει εμένα που τρελαίνομαι για το GNU/Linux! Τώρα έχω λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο και αντί να κάνω κάτι άλλο είπα ας παίξω με κανένα GNOME-Shell extension και τελικά τρώω τόσο πολύ τα μούτρα μου!
<Tas-sos> Φανταστείτε, είναι και σε JavaScript ( βασικά **GJS** - ακόμη χειρότερα - ) και δεν έχω βρει καν τρόπο με κάποιον IDE ( ούτε καν με τον GNOME Builder ) να έχω απλώς ένα auto complite ώστε να βλέπω τι μπορώ και τι όχι να κάνω import.. :/ :@
<Tas-sos> Είμαι στα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα δλδ... :/
<eiosifidis> Όπως πιθανό να γνωρίζεις το συνέδριο gnome θα γίνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Η έκδοση 3.34 του gnome όταν βγει, θα έχει κωδική ονομασία thessaloniki. Οπότε όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε να μεταφράσουμε το δυνατόν περισσότερο την έκδοση αυτή.
<eiosifidis> Βεβαίως και να έρθετε και στο συνέδριο και να βοηθήσετε αν θέτε.
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-12
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-13
<Tas-sos> iosifidis[m]: Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες προχθές
<Tas-sos> iosifidis[m]: Όσο για το ύφος μου δεν είναι με απαίτηση η κακό.. αγαπώ πάρα πολύ το GNU/Linux και γνωρίζω - ασχολούμε με αυτό όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο μπορώ
<Tas-sos> για αυτό άλλωστε και τώρα προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι (έστω μικρό και χαζό) για αυτό
<Tas-sos> όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός του πολύ κακού documentation που έχει σε ορισμένα θέματα
<Tas-sos> δεν είναι απαίτηση απλώς ένα παράπονο βρε φίλε σαν προγραμματιστής
<Tas-sos> πάντως χάρηκα πάρα πολύ για τα ωραία νέα που μας μεταβίβασες!
<Tas-sos> Οχι δε το γνώριζα πως φέτος τον Αύγουστο θα γίνει στην Θεσσαλονίκη μας το παγκόσμιο συνέδριο του GNOME
<Tas-sos> και δε σου κρύβω πως πέταξα από την χαρά μου! Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να είμαι εκεί ;)
<Tas-sos> iosifidis[m]: πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ;
<Tas-sos> iosifidis[m]: έχετε κάποια mailing list ή κάποιο κανάλι εποικινωνίας ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-09
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα καλή εβδομάδα :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-10
<Tas-sos> Πως μπορώ να κατεβάσω από το Mixcloud μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή ;
<Tas-sos> Θέλω π.χ. να κατεβάσω αυτή εδώ : https://www.mixcloud.com/parapolitika901/%CE%B5%CE%BA%CF%80%CF%84%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%B4%CE%B7%CF%83-27-05-2020/
<Tas-sos> Δεν μπορώ να βρω εύκολα το url του ήχου ώστε να το κατεβάσω... :-/ \
<Tas-sos> και το τρελό ( και προς χαρά μου βέβαια ) είναι πως αυτή η σελίδα το βρίσκει αυτόματα : https://4hub.net/mixcloud-downloader/
<Tas-sos> Άρα υπάρχει τρόπος και μάλιστα τον έχουν αυτοματοποιήσει κιόλας..
<Tas-sos> Έχετε καμία ιδέα ; Πρόκειται για 5 ώρες εκπομπή
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-11
<dorei> pws allazw nameserver sto ubuntu18?
<dorei> poso mpourdelo auto to gamw systemd :S
<dorei> apo tote poy agorase h ibm to linux, ola ginan mpourdelo :S
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-14
<dorei> exw ubuntu 18 me unity
<dorei> na to kanw dist-upgrade se ubuntu 20 h 8a trexw meta?
<groudon_> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<groudon_> δεν ξέρω αν μπορείσ
<dorei> dist-upgrade einai gia na allakseis version :p
<dorei> to thema ein ti tha kanei to unity
